# Moonshine Number Two



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

Hi all! I build in 1/25 scale. All my dioramas are based on the Prohibition of alcohol and its illegal manufacture. You know... moonshine! (My family goes back a generation making it.) Any way, hope you like.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Trust they added some heavy duty springs to their car to carry those many loads of that "joy juice."


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

pjedsel said:


> Trust they added some heavy duty springs to their car to carry those many loads of that "joy juice."


Some just welded the springs. I did that here for ease of construction.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW number 2!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work with the lighting! LED or bulbs?


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice work with the lighting! LED or bulbs?


LED.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

looks as fantastic as Moonshine number 1.


----------



## JowesCrow (11 mo ago)

irishtrek said:


> looks as fantastic as Moonshine number 1.


Thanks!


----------

